
TurtleCoin: We want to make the blockchain accessible to everyone - traeregan
http://www.blockzero.show/7ffca55a
======
Zpalmtree
Big fan of turtlecoin, very welcoming community which is really easy to get
code into. My first project I've done a lot of contributing to, simple to get
involved and dig into the core codebase and learn more about what makes a
crypto tick. I've learnt a lot about monero/bytecoin/cryptonote just from
hacking away on some bugs in the code.

~~~
traeregan
Awesome. This Kevin Rose podcast is what got me interested, and I've been
paying attention to Turtle for a few weeks now. I feel the same way you do
about the community.

Turtle is my first experience with mining, JSON-RPC / interfacing with a
blockchain, CLI wallets and various other cryptocurrency concepts. I've
learned a lot in a short time.

